# The World Wide Web turns 20



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> On 6 August 1991, Sir Tim Berners-Lee, then a humble scientist at CERN, made the first page on the World Wide Web publicly available in a move that, unbeknown to him at the time, would change the world more quickly and profoundly than anything before or since.


More


----------



## Sharma7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Craig11 said:


> The web has only been around 20 years?
> 
> Thought it had been around longer than that.


LOL, same here. I was expecting ~30 years...


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Craig11 said:


> The web has only been around 20 years?
> 
> Thought it had been around longer than that.


The *Internet* has been around for longer than the web.

Peace...


----------

